# GSTL Numbers?



## TheClopen (Oct 31, 2021)

So before the POS got updated to the new system I was given GSTL Numbers on the old POS registers by one of our team leads. 
I'm one of the trusted TMs so he/she wanted to make sure I had GSTL numbers so I could do what I needed to do without having to call for a lead to come. 
I don't work up front... I actually mostly work in the back by Tech. 

So the question is do I still have GSTL numbers on this new crappy POS system they decided to put on all the registers or is it a new system entirely? 
And if it is a new system entirely do GSTL numbers even exists on it anymore or can anyone just do any price change without needing an override? 
On top of price change I was also allowed to requisition items out that I needed for various tasks around the department, does this still work on the new POS?


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 31, 2021)

supervisor numbers don’t exist on new pos. make your price changes as needed.

requisition does not happen on new pos


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 31, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> supervisor numbers don’t exist on new pos. make your price changes as needed.


Use common sense and call a supervisor for wacky things to CYA


----------

